# 36 x 18 x 36 " exo Terra build



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm not doing a detailed build log for this one, the build itself is pretty standard. 

36 x 18 x 36" exo terra terrarium, will house Phyllobates terribilis when it's finished (that's the current plan at least). 
Background is silicone with cork bits and peat moss pressed into it. 

Matala bottom layer, then pea gravel and leaf litter (will be adding 3-4 more layers of leaf litter before the frogs go in). 

I bought a 15lb box of cork bark, using some of the choicest pieces for this build. 

My goal has been to hardscape the wood to provide extra space and climbing opportunities for the frogs. 

I still need to do the planting and attach the epiphytes to the wood pieces. 

Lighting is a nicrew "aqualux plants aquarium light" (30-36" model).


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Hell yeah! Go big or go home. Love the layout. And I'm big fan of alocasia polly even though I currently have none in my collection. Who is going to be calling this home?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

JasonE said:


> Hell yeah! Go big or go home. Love the layout. And I'm big fan of alocasia polly even though I currently have none in my collection. Who is going to be calling this home?


Phyllobates terribilis (yellow or orange/Blackfoot)


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Phyllobates terribilis (yellow or orange/Blackfoot)


I miss those guys so much but they're too loud to be office frogs. Can't wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

Very nice build


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Update. (The broms will be getting removed before the frogs area added)

It's almost ready for frogs, @Fahad 😉 ...


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Nice! Those overhangs are going to harbour some unsavoury characters soon enough. 😬


----------



## ExtraTerrestrial (11 mo ago)

Looks good! 👍


----------



## ExtraTerrestrial (11 mo ago)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I'm not doing a detailed build log for this one, the build itself is pretty standard.
> 
> 36 x 18 x 36" exo terra terrarium, will house Phyllobates terribilis when it's finished (that's the current plan at least).
> Background is silicone with cork bits and peat moss pressed into it.
> ...


I like this, I really do. Tell me what you think of this idea. I was thinking of just using a black light diffuser off of Amazon and and silicone it to back wall. Then using zip ties to mount the cork bark to the light diffuser? Then obviously you could add planters, etc. I know simple and probably boring, but last time I was in hobby I got too crazy and wife got a bit pissed! Lol. This time, 1 big tank, one species, simple.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

ExtraTerrestrial said:


> I like this, I really do. Tell me what you think of this idea. I was thinking of just using a black light diffuser off of Amazon and and silicone it to back wall. Then using zip ties to mount the cork bark to the light diffuser? Then obviously you could add planters, etc. I know simple and probably boring, but last time I was in hobby I got too crazy and wife got a bit pissed! Lol. This time, 1 big tank, one species, simple.


Why not silicone the cork bark directly to the glass?

I made planters out of cork bark rounds, cut them on an angle and siliconed them to the glass


----------



## ExtraTerrestrial (11 mo ago)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Why not silicone the cork bark directly to the glass?
> 
> I made planters out of cork bark rounds, cut them on an angle and siliconed them to the glass


I like, I like, great idea. Is it better to use silicone or super glue? Also, I plan on doing a drip wall or waterfall in one corner, only really for humidity help. Im doing Terribilis tank and I know they prefer drier substrate. So Im thinking of doing 4 inch bottom of aquarium filter foam with heavy leaf litter. That way water level can not be much of issue. Im going to hand mist at first, maybe get mist system later. Also thinking of fogger. Whatcha think of all that, input appreciated.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

ExtraTerrestrial said:


> I like, I like, great idea. Is it better to use silicone or super glue? Also, I plan on doing a drip wall or waterfall in one corner, only really for humidity help. Im doing Terribilis tank and I know they prefer drier substrate. So Im thinking of doing 4 inch bottom of aquarium filter foam with heavy leaf litter. That way water level can not be much of issue. Im going to hand mist at first, maybe get mist system later. Also thinking of fogger. Whatcha think of all that, input appreciated.


Fogger doesn't really have any necessity for a frog tank, other than maybe making it look cool when it goes off. Best case scenario, it isn't needed. Worse case is it actually is detrimental to the frogs health, as we have heard on a few occasions. To keep up humidity, hand spray or get a misting system.


----------



## ExtraTerrestrial (11 mo ago)

Chris S said:


> Fogger doesn't really have any necessity for a frog tank, other than maybe making it look cool when it goes off. Best case scenario, it isn't needed. Worse case is it actually is detrimental to the frogs health, as we have heard on a few occasions. To keep up humidity, hand spray or get a misting system.


Definitely thanks for information, its weird with all these articles, some say do this and then you’ll read a complete contradiction. Anyway, I also see a new trend in which everyone is gearing toward drier tanks. Especially Terribilis tanks. Thank you for responding


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

ExtraTerrestrial said:


> its weird with all these articles,


Not sure what you're reading, but easily 95% of the herp care pages on the web currently are junk. Amazon Affiliate-type sites are making a minefield of infomation availability. It is really, really a bad situation.

Neherp has good comprehensive info, and specifics are best found here (when there is bad info here it can be and is debunked by repliers), and I can't think of much else right now.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

And the inhabitants... 

Already feisty little fellas.... @Fahad ...


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

You're doomed. 😂


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

A couple more pictures


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

More photos of the tank and inhabitants.

The Marcgravia rectiflora in the top right corner is starting to get it's footing and grow nicely.


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

Very cool! It looks like they can use every square inch of the enclosure. That’s a well designed layout. It’s going to look even more amazing once things start growing out.


----------



## Grundler (Apr 19, 2015)

I really love the simplicity of this build! I also love how there is plenty of cover with the cork tubes, but that there is an overall open visual effect. This is one of the only tanks I've seen where the alocasia didn't look like it was too large from the beginning.


----------



## Llehctim (9 mo ago)

How high do your terribs climb? Do they use close to the full 36"? 
Mine rarely go over 8 inches vertically, even though they are already on a branch that could take them higher. There is space for them to go higher but they just don't.


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

Really beautiful, well-designed tank. I love it. I have that same begonia just to the left of the philodendron. Wonderful plant but I feel like I have to trim it every other day and it's starting to become a real pain! Haha.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Llehctim said:


> How high do your terribs climb? Do they use close to the full 36"?
> Mine rarely go over 8 inches vertically, even though they are already on a branch that could take them higher. There is space for them to go higher but they just don't.


I saw one most of the way at the top of the tank last night.


----------



## ecbaker209 (5 mo ago)

Love your build.


----------



## 2Lorenzoss (11 mo ago)

Didn't know they made a tank that size.


----------



## ecbaker209 (5 mo ago)

2Lorenzoss said:


> Didn't know they made a tank that size.


I have seen a few. I wanted one. Didn't have the room.


----------



## Darts of Hazard (7 mo ago)

@fishingguy12345 any updates / current pictures?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------

